# Motion Computing Tablet PC's any good?



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Office 2003 works, but you can't draw in word or excel using the "Ink options", the pen interface still works meaning you can enter data in all the 2003 office products using the pen. Do you know what I mean? A convertable tablet still works like a conventional laptop, you always have the option of flipping the screen back around and using the key board. When you flip the screen around and lock it into the tablet position you are using the pen to interact with your computer. To me drawing is the main feature of the tablet, using the pen to enter data into a program is NOT a fun thing. Yes you can write and it will try to convert to text, but that's a so so thing, yes you can use the virtual key board and the pen (way no fun).

I would hope your computer would come with microsoft one note, which will allow you to draw using the pen. I've struggled with that program for almost a year and nothing compares to using good old Word to draw in. I've created estimating forms in Word that walk me through an estimate and all I need to do is cricle choices, write in dimensions and I have boxes for drawings. That system works great for me, which is why I upgraded to Office 2007.


----------



## JCardoza (Jun 21, 2007)

I recently bought a HP tablet PC Laptop a few months ago... The touch screen that rotates around is a fun feature and great for showing off... But I rarely actualy use it. Part of that might be because I carry a palm Treo 700p for most of my on the job computing. BTW if you buy a newer computer and currently are using Windows XP you can plan on throwing away all of your old software when you switch to Windows Vista.


----------



## redbird (May 14, 2006)

I have been playing with my new tablet for a few days now and actually like it. I see a lot of potential with it. 

For me, it is like when I studied for a few months before buying a Palm V. I was pleased with that and have since upgraded to a Treo 700P. The tablet was the same way. Lots of reading and studying to make sure it would get done what I want. I plan on using it to fill out maintenance forms and have them on file for future reference. That will only scratch the surface though.


----------



## redbird (May 14, 2006)

That really looks interesting too bad more infomation is not available yet.


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

I have a HP tablet. It is mounted on a stand in my truck. I keep it in my truck because my office is 85 miles away. I use gotomypc and a verizon card and stay connected to my files, emails, and stuff in general. 

I also have Adobe so I can draw on pictures on the job site with the client. It is has been great so far.


----------



## redbird (May 14, 2006)

Mitch
I too was thinking about mounting my LE1600 in my van. I would use it also with a gps attached. Do you find it a distraction or an invitation for theft?


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

redbird, I have been carrying a laptop in my truck for probably 2 years or more. Have never had any problem. I also have a gps attached when I need it. I do not leave it in the truck overnight and if I am going to be out of the truck for a awhile I might lay it in the floor board and cover it or I take it with me.

I leave it connected to my gotomypc at all times during the day and I shortened my screensaver time to kick in so no one can access my stuff.


----------



## redbird (May 14, 2006)

One other question. What about the cold? I am in SW lower Michigan and figure to leave it in the van from time to time knowing that it is not supposed to function properly below 40 degrees. 

Has this been an issue for you?


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

I am in NC. Cold has not been really an issue because it does not get real cold here. Heat is probably more an issue here, however, I am in my truck so much and the ac vent blows right on it so it cools it down pretty quick.


----------



## InspectorD (Jul 6, 2007)

*Tablet PC use*

Hi All!
I'm a retired General and now private property inspector and I have been using a Motion LE-1600 for about two years every day. I've done thousands of inspections on it. I have added an extended battery (flat-on the back) and get around 5 hours use. That's enough to do two inspections a day.

I switched from laptops about three years ago and have never looked back.

You have two choices in this field. Convertable or Slate form factor
1. Convertable: this is like a regular laptop except that the screen "flips" around and folds flat over the keyboard to give you the writing surface.
2. Slate: no keyboard This type is less weight and a lot easier to carry around if you plan to do a lot of data entry on your feet. You would be amazed how much a couple of extra pounds of a keyboard and optical drive effect you in a short time. Remember, you will be carrying it in the crook of you arm while writing. Instead of tennis elbow you'll have tablet elbow! Even my 2.5 lb. Motion gets heavy at the end of two 2.5 hour inspections.
If you need to do a lot of data entry, you can use a USB or Bluetooth keyboard as I do. 

Two "sub-choices" are "touch screen" and "active" screen.
Touch screen can be used with the touch of a finger-knuckle-nose or whatever. Sometimes handy but it sucks for handwriting. Very "sketchy" recognition of your efforts.
If you do a lot of writing, form filling etc, go with the active screen that requires a special stylus. (TIP: carry a spare) The LE-1600 is an active screen slate form factor. The handwriting recognition of the active screen versions is truely amazing!

Bottom line: Great tool for the right application. If you just use your laptop to do email and surf, don't bother. These puppies are expensive compared to a regular laptop and there is no benifit in having one unless you work on your feet.

Dana


----------



## InspectorD (Jul 6, 2007)

redbird said:


> One other question. What about the cold? I am in SW lower Michigan and figure to leave it in the van from time to time knowing that it is not supposed to function properly below 40 degrees.
> 
> Has this been an issue for you?


The issue with cold is the same for any electronics,including cameras, _condensation_. When you take the unit inside or where it's warmer, moisture will condense. The standard is to let the unit warm up to ambient room temperature for a half hour or so before using it and allow the moisture to evaporate.
The 40 degrees is for "operating" temperature. The "tough book" style are more tolerant of this but way more expensive.

It doesn't get very cold here in SoCal so never an issue. I use a "bump case" only and have not had problems with my "every day driver" Motion LE-1600 slate after two years.
Dana


----------



## InspectorD (Jul 6, 2007)

PMI said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> One of the leading PC companies is releasing a new mobile computer that is specifically designed for the repair and remodel industry. We have been hearing a lot of talk but unfortunately I do not know more. The company is giving a preview by visiting . It is the link on the top right hand side talking about Mobile Office. Most people think of mobile computing as just accessing their software while on the road, but I know that they have a lot of collaboration features (like job information sharing, etc.) that is going to be a part of the solution. I am sitting tight waiting for early 2008 learn more. I suggest you sign up if you are not in a rush since we have heard that they have been programming specifically for a portable solution that can be used either by typing or by using your hand writing.
> Phil​


They may just be designing a ruggedized version, several are available like the "ToughBook" series.
Tablets are full on Windows computers and will run any application that will run on any other computer. The difference is the handwriting capabilities.
This may just be a marketing gimick to catch your eye and squeeze a little more money out of your wallet. The real work is in the software you use. and, it will run on any computer, doesn't take a "special" design to do that.
Do your research and don't get fooled by marketing Hype!

Dana


----------



## PMI (Oct 19, 2007)

*Maybe there is something missing that we do not see*



InspectorD said:


> The difference is the handwriting capabilities.
> The real work is in the software you use and, it will run on any computer, doesn't take a "special" design to do that. Do your research and don't get fooled by marketing Hype!
> Dana


Thanks Dana,
That is what I was believing all along, so let's see what they come up with since my instinct is that you/we are missing something. I know their team has been waiting for a long time and could have used any tablet to agree with your statement ... but they didn't. It will be interesting to see whatever it is they have been holding back on. Take care. Phil


----------

